# Happy Halloween!



## Justin (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey, Justin here just to wish you all a happy halloween on the behalf of everyone on the TBT staff! Also, you might see some spooky happenings on the forum today, so stay safe and don't take candy from strangers! Stranger danger!


----------



## SharJoY (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween to you and the rest of the staff as well.

I took a peek in the woods, very cool set up.  Hope everyone makes it out safe.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 31, 2014)

WHY ARE THERE CURSED USERS.
I DON'T LIKE THIS.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 31, 2014)

Spooky happenings eh?


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween! 

And it is safe to be around me once the itching stops!


----------



## Eldin (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween everyone! c:


----------



## SharJoY (Oct 31, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> And it is safe to be around me once the itching stops!



Ghost itch?


----------



## Megan. (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween~ c:


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween .​.


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 31, 2014)

mysticoma said:


> Ghost itch?


Yeah, the worst kind. Worst part about this is I scare every doctor I go to.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 31, 2014)

Happpy halloween everyone ~


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween everyone!  Hope you have a good day/night/morning. Guess who's getting Fantasy Life later? Me!! Good day already.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween Yall!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 31, 2014)

computertrash said:


> WHY ARE THERE CURSED USERS.
> I DON'T LIKE THIS.



We begged for one restock too many, so now the admins cursed us and we will eventually turn into a Blight on the Bell Tree Forums. The Darkspawn will eat away at the Bell Army until nothing is left!


----------



## Debra (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween TBT! ^^


----------



## Owlsomniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween everyone!

Stay safe, eat lots and lots of candy and pumpkin pie!

We're going to a haunted house to get our scare on tonight hehe xD


----------



## mdchan (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween, everybody!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 31, 2014)

happy halloween tbt woot woot
stay safe yo
meanwhile im gonna watch movies nd eat tons of candy (thats totally not why I bought that box of 32 different types of candy, ehehehehe no i dont know wat ur talking about.).


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## matt (Oct 31, 2014)

Careful Justin you have a black candy . Pass to me if you like hehe


----------



## Barbara (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Sinister (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Maruchan (Oct 31, 2014)

(˼●̙̂ ̟ ̟̎ ̟ ̘●̂˻) 

H A P P Y 

H A L L O W E E N ! ! 

∋━━o(｀∀?oメ）～→​


----------



## Witch (Oct 31, 2014)

*Happy Hallowen!*​


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween

I just ordered 5 pizzas. Come and get it!


----------



## Geoni (Oct 31, 2014)

Dads are immune to curses.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 31, 2014)

taking candy from strangers is like the epitome of halloween

my brother once thought it would be funny to buy onions, peel them and then dip them in caramel and hand them out to children as if they were candied apples


----------



## Zura (Oct 31, 2014)

Im going to go VM people saying trick or treat


----------



## Caius (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy halloween dudes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween everyone. Don't eat all of the candy. Not only sharing is important, but you don't want to get sick from it, right?


----------



## Rocks4Free (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy halloween, because candy.


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween! ^-^%


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2014)

Boo yah!


----------



## 727 (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween everyone.Love this time of year scary movies,stories and of course the candy.well i can't have candy more because well i don't want to go into it.but for those who are able to eat please just be safe


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween. Happy cursing.


----------



## Radda (Nov 1, 2014)

Happy halloween.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 1, 2014)

Happy Halloween! 

I hope all the stuff of this lovely website are having a wonderful day! ^_^


----------



## 8bit (Nov 1, 2014)

I wonder if I'm cursed.


----------



## minu365 (Nov 1, 2014)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN!*



Justin said:


> Hey, Justin here just to wish you all a happy halloween on the behalf of everyone on the TBT staff! Also, you might see some spooky happenings on the forum today, so stay safe and don't take candy from strangers! Stranger danger!



happy halloween everyone


----------

